# Time to add to the arsenal



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

So the other day I was having lunch with my wife and 5 year old daughter. I was flipping through the latest edition of Eastern Fly Fishing magazine and stopped on the article about the Little J in PA. I was telling my daughter about my adventures there and she says to me, " daddy I want to learn how to fly fish!" I think I choked and started to cry a little!!! So, long story short, the wife has authorized another fly rod purchase but this one is "for my daughter". I was thinking about a 7'6" 2 or 3 weight for her to start with and it just so happens that size would really round out the arsenal nicely. I put an add up in the marketplace but wanted your thoughts as well. To me it sounded like a good starting size, both weight and length. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I usually suggest a 9' 5wt for beginners since a.) a 5wt is a good all around rod and is durable and b.) 9' helps keep the line off the ground and aerialized.

But for a 5 year old, I think the 7'6 is would be just fine, and the lighter weight of the rod and lighter line in the air may be easier for her to control. Perhaps, for durability, you may want to pick up a 2wt or 3wt fiberglass like one of the Cabela's offerings, or possibly a Redington CT (a pretty durable rod that happens to be a nice casting,slower action stick).


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the 7'6 2 or 3 wt is the right idea. 2 years ago when my youngest was seven, I found a 7'6" 4wt Berkely for $37 at Fin Feather and Fur. I think the reel and line cost me more. She immediately loved it and caught a dozen bluegills on her first trip. Oh yea, on flies I showed her how to tie. She just asked me last weekend when we can get out again and use her fly. 

I also just got the Echo Micro practice rod and my kids, wife and cats love it. 

My youngest first trout experience was at Apple Creek in June 2012. I found a feeding rainbow just behind a root on an overhang bank. She watched it feed a couple times and said, what are we waiting for. My second cast landed perfectly and in slow motion the fish rose to the take. It was fish on and she landed the 13" inch bow like a pro. Here's what you have ahead of you.


Let us know how your story goes.
Rickerd


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

a 5wt?? Naw that is ridiculous!

My my granddaughter at the time used a 0wt Sage SLT and learned to cast well enough in less than 1/2 hour to catch a 23" bow on a black caddis pattern of mine on the Elk for her very first fish on the fly rod.
Lighter rods in 3wt on down are much easier for young newbie to try out and get started cause the 5wt is so dang heavy and useless!!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bass Pro has pink rigs on sale for $39 or so right now.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replys everyone. This rod will be for my daughter but she is letting dad "borrow" it as well. So pink may not make the cut!! I already have 8,7,6 and 5 weights so rounding out the rods with a 2 or 3 weight would be nice with the hugely added benefit of teaching my daughter my passion and the art we all love so dearly. Oh and the wife said I could . We have already planned a trip to catch "rainbow fish" as she calls them, at Apple Creek. It's so fun watching her grow up and be interested in things her parents do. We are very careful not to push anything on her and everything we do is on her terms. My big thing is just teaching her to enjoy everything as it comes. Hopefully the weather breaks a bit and I can share photos as well and I love the idea of the Echo practice rod.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay but a little color never hurts. 
A 3wt would round out your collection nicely. I got one last year to go with my 5 & 8. I love it!


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

ducman491 said:


> Okay but a little color never hurts.
> A 3wt would round out your collection nicely. I got one last year to go with my 5 & 8. I love it!



Agreed, nothing wrong with a little color but Pink doesn't match my waders!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh yea and one more thing. The Cabelas kids chest waders have been the ticket for all 3 my kids. The original ones are 6 years old and still dry. For $45 or so, they keep them comfortable.

Good luck


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

rickerd said:


> Oh yea and one more thing. The Cabelas kids chest waders have been the ticket for all 3 my kids. The original ones are 6 years old and still dry. For $45 or so, they keep them comfortable.
> 
> Good luck


Great tip, thanks rickerd. I ended up buying Ohiotuber's 7'6" 2 wt for my daughter, she was so excited she had to call both Grandpas and tell them she has a new "flying" rod! She also ended up tying a few flies as well, that believe it or not, will catch fish. So needless to say I am being asked about every hour if it's time to go yet. I love fishing, but seeing the excitement in my daughters eyes is a whole new level, I just might shed a few tears after she catches a few!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That will be a great day!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Liquid Assets said:


> I love fishing, but seeing the excitement in my daughters eyes is a whole new level, I just might shed a few tears after she catches a few!!
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Matt....Take some tissues or a dry sleeve. 
BTW, she IS a cutie!

Mike


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

ohiotuber said:


> Matt....Take some tissues or a dry sleeve.
> BTW, she IS a cutie!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike.
BTW, Mike is a solid guy with a ton of interesting knowledge, my daughter and I had the privilege of meeting him and chatting about, well, just about everything. We both shared some tips and tricks we have found successful as well as a host of other things. Its really good knowing there are good people left on this planet. Thanks again Mike and it was a pleasure meeting you!!


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Liquid Assets said:


> Thanks Mike.
> BTW, Mike is a solid guy with a ton of interesting knowledge, my daughter and I had the privilege of meeting him and chatting about, well, just about everything. We both shared some tips and tricks we have found successful as well as a host of other things. Its really good knowing there are good people left on this planet. Thanks again Mike and it was a pleasure meeting you!!


Matt,
Thanks for the kind words & the feeling is mutual. We need to share water some day soon. I also expect to see some pics of our girls' 1st catches, ESPECIALLY on a fly she tied. That's really neat!

Mike


----------

